# CRC marine Grease



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in the process of ripping all the electrical wiring, switches, buss bar and fuse panel from the boat. :reallycrying:reallycrying Corrosion and rust have all but necessitated this drastic move. :banghead:banghead:banghead I purchased a can of CRC Marine grease in an effort to eliminate this same problem in the future. Question.... do i put the grease on the contact block before I attach the wire connector or install wire connector to block then coat connection??? Also same question for wire to terminal connection, put gob in connector before inserting wire, or crimp wire then coat connection?? Appreciate any help before I make things worse than they already are.:doh:doh


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

attach the wire and crimp then but the grease on. A good idea is to keep sparyed down with a protectant mp or crc. oke


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have tried a lot of the so called Marine greases and the best i've found is corrosion block. It lasts a lot longer than any other.


----------

